# Deeded Sunterra to Sun Points



## kytravelbabe (Feb 2, 2006)

Can someone explain to me how much it will cost to convert a 3BR Grand Beach Orlando Florida to Sun Options?  I am really confused and I can't seem to get much information from Sunterra or Grand Beach.  I did have 1 saleswoman contact me from Grand Beach but she was obviously out to make a huge commission on me.  No Way!  Let me know any information you might have.  For example, what does the $2995 get you?  What is this I read about a $1295 conversion fee.  I am totally confused since I have not been to a Sunterra Property since 2002 and I did not receive any information from Sunterra concerning the conversion.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Be careful*

I can't answer your main inquiry because I can't get answers either when I tried. But I do caution you to be very careful about exactly what you are getting and giving up in any conversion offer.  At least a few involve giving up your deeded week and I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't answer your question because SunTerra is so confussing but this thread and one listed inside it may have many of your answers.    LINK  


Good luck


----------



## Spence (Feb 2, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> I can't answer your question because SunTerra is so confussing but this thread and one listed inside it may have many of your answers.    LINK  Good luck


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14671 that's the one, read it carefully, then re-ask your question.


----------

